# Incision and drainage abdomen and wound vac



## lovetocode (Sep 21, 2011)

Please assist with proper codes.  Thanks again in advance!

PREOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS:
Worsening cellulitis, erythema, and tunneling of chronically infected right
abdominal/flank wound.

POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS:
Worsening cellulitis, erythema, and tunneling of chronically infected right
abdominal/flank wound.

OPERATION PERFORMED:
1. Incision, drainage, aggressive debridement with unroofing of tunneling of
This 20 x 15 x 10 cm wound.
2. Placement of wound a wound vacuum-assisted closure.

INDICATIONS FOR OPERATION:
The patient returns with some increased tunneling laterally on her wound, which
actually, up to this point, had been doing well. Unfortunately, she now has
purulent drainage, cellulitis, and clearly deep posterior lateral wound, which
needs unroofing and debridement.

DESCRIPTION OF OPERATION:
The patient was brought to the operating room, prepped and draped in the usual
sterile manner. Appropriate time-out was performed. We opened the wound. We
unroofed all tunneled areas. We debrided aggressively areas of cellulitis and
purulence, and ultimately, ended up with a wound approximately 20 x 15 x 10 cm.
We then placed the wound VAC to the depths of the wound. We used some of the
VersaFoam sponge for the tunneling areas and subsequently the black foam sponge
on top. She tolerated this well, and was brought to the recovery area in
satisfactory condition. All counts were correct.


----------



## surgonc87 (Sep 21, 2011)

Send back for an addendum...need more info on depths of debridement to chose the correct CPT.

mS


----------

